# Parts for Benjamibn 312



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

I need to buy a rear sight and mount for my old Benjamin 312 pellet gun. Mine has worn out threads and won't stay adjusted. Any ideas where to aquire them ?


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Crosman

http://www.crosman.com/cs/manuals/benjamin-and-sheridan


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

I found this old 2cool post by 69rrvert, hope it helps

"The Benjamin 137 was manufactured from 1942 to 1986 and unfortunately we do not repair or have parts for this gun here at the factory. For parts, I suggest you contact one of the locations listed below.
The Benjamin 312 was manufactured from 1940 to 1974 and the same goes for this rifle. In fact, the 312 has been on a safety notice since 1992 for the gun's potential to discharge accidentally. The problem was considered non-repairable and consequently all parts were destroyed. We do offer a trade-in for this old rifle and information on this program is attached".
Thank you for contacting Crosman Corporation.
Regards,
Cameron

AB AIRGUN
PO Box 798
Johnson, KS 67855
620-492-1713
[email protected]

BRYAN & ASSOCIATES
2504 Poplar Lane
Anderson, SC 29621
(864) 261-6810
[email protected]

JG AIRGUNS, LLC (SS)
1821 Victoria Rd.
PO Box 830
Mundelein, IL 60060
(847) 566-2365
[email protected]
ACCEPTING PARTS ORDERS ONLY


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

there was a pellet gun repair guy in Corpus awhile back might call the gun shops down there to get a name


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

I too have a Benjamin Franklin 312 .22 cal pellet gun and need it fixed. Oshmans used to fix it but they're long gone. Is there anyone in Houston that can replace the seals on the rifle? It no longer holds air.


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

LPTXGUY03 said:


> I too have a Benjamin Franklin 312 .22 cal pellet gun and need it fixed. Oshmans used to fix it but they're long gone. Is there anyone in Houston that can replace the seals on the rifle? It no longer holds air.


A guy in Layfette La. rebuilt mine a few years back, but I have lost his number. He would have my rear sight parts also if we can get a handle on him again. I've heard there is a rebuilder in Georgetown but never was able to connect with him either.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

The rebuilder in Georgetown is George his email is [email protected]. I found another guy that is a crossman authorized repair shop in Ohio. His number is 937-935-4887 and his website is http://airgun-repair.com


----------

